# how often do you wash your m/h roof



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

well folks ive been on top of my van today i was sick of those black streaks that worm them selves down the side of your van.well i can tell you it was b.....dy filthy.so how often do you do yours?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Amazing how grubby it gets up there! I try to do it twice a year, but it gets harder every time clambering over that ladder :roll: . Ends up once a year - on a nice warm day without any wind :wink: . And you can always bank on some pillock coming down the road to say "can you do mine when you're finished" :roll:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say never - and we've had the van 2 years!

Actually, I took it today to get its cab'n'hab done and meant to ask was it safe for me to get on the roof, with a view to actually cleaning it.

But I forgot.

Think there might have been a reason!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I did mine today and I would say I do mine around 6 times a year. It is coming to the start of the season so I am booking up well at the moment. You wouldnt believe how dirty a roof can get over winter.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*motor home roof*

About 4 times a year. It has lead to a new, risky, pastime. With step ladders, put the power hose on the roof. Climb through the rooflight, use the powerhose on low pressure which covers the roof in bubbles, then turn up the pressure and slide backwards the length of the roof, pushed by the powerhose. Stop before you fall off !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not often enough !

After an encounter with a France Passion farmyard we HAD to wash our van en route a few years back ( people were asking not to be pitched next to us).
We were lucky enough to find a campsite with full van washing facilities including a proper platform.

We were a bit shocked to see, when we got up the platform, that the entire roof was bright green.

On average I reckon it is done about 2 or 3 times a year now.

G


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

About twice a year and always on a cloudy day!!!

Tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
When ever we get a post like this to remind me.... Bugger!....


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Once in the last year but it was a right good clean


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Twice a year.
I can see out of our bedroom window,and if i see it getting too bad ,Shirley will be up the steps ,while i hold them    .
What a great partnership,as long as i do as i am told,never any problems :lol: :lol: .

Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Once every now and again.
Benefit of living in a bungalow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I do ours about once a month, the more you do the easier it is to clean and it helps keep the sides clean as well.


Richard...


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

When I get the final letter reminding me about court from the Public Health Dept.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We do ours about half a dozen times a year. No point in cleaning the van if your not going to do the roof. It will stay cleaner looking longer if the roof is done often.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

About 3 or 4 times a year. I'll be doing it soon, especially as I've been standing on the van roof to do repairs to our bungalow roof :roll:

I always start at the front and lie on the overcab bit, so I can get all the pesky dead flies off the front of the overcab. One of these days, I know, I'm going to slide off and down the windscreen.

Gerald


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Once a year whether it needs it or not


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*A few things to remember when cleaning a MH roof.*
Roofs are usually slippery and some cleaners are even more slippery than a coating of green algae, especially RV roof cleaners.

Plastic components on MH roofs can be very brittle due to UV degradation, so be careful what you touch.

Pressure washers are more likely to damage seals, plastics etc (or blow you off the roof.

Roof vents on MHs are usually vented so be careful not to get water in the van through them.

Be careful of your hose, they have an agreement with gravity, and a heavy hose gun hitting someone on the head after a 3mtr drop will hurt them.

If you feel unsafe about doing the roof leave it to a professional such as me :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm fast coming to the conclusion that roofs should be cleaned as little and lightly as possible.
Towards the end of last year I decided to give the roof a good hand scrub and, accordingly scramble up onto the roof for the first time ever. Previously I always did the roof with an extending brush from a stepladder.

I got the roof beautifully clean, I was really proud of it. A week later during prolonged rainfall, yup, youv'e guessed it, we had a leaking roof.

So now, although the roof gets a wash off everytime I wash the sides its only a light clean. Any stubborn stains just stay there. I'm the only one that sees it from the bedroom window.

An extra layer of dirt is an extra layer of protection. :wink:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

tude said:


> well folks ive been on top of my van today i was sick of those black streaks that worm them selves down the side of your van.well i can tell you it was b.....dy filthy.so how often do you do yours?


Hi Tude Tony says twice a year...  ..but then he is retired :!: :!: :!: 
Margaret


----------



## Counter552 (Jun 18, 2008)

Probably every 2nd or 3rd wash of the MH I also do the roof and I wash the MH after every trip.

Main problem is I can see the roof from the bedroom window when its parked, so its too easy to see how dirty its getting.

I have found that washing it regularly with Fenicks MH cleaner blasted through a hose makes it easier to keep clean without having to venture onto the roof.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

bognormike
Can you do mine when you're finished?

vardy

At last Sheffield CC have taken notice of my complaint

geraldandannie 
You're driving too fast

Jezport
I hope you are doing risk assessments and method statements

But seriously - August 2008 since we had ours, and I just don't have the stamina to do it any more

Can't really afford valeting prices, so will have to bribe my boys

Why can't we just have a darn good hail storm?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have sussed it!!!!! - Waited for a big rain and squirted fairy on it. Job nearly done. Bit of foam overkill - but what the heck!

Looks quite good. Except that my cousin says fairy is a de-greaser and dissolves things.

EEEEEeeeeek!!!! - If you see a Talbot coming your way with roof hanging on a thread, you'll know it's me.


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

What weight can a motorhome roof take if you walk on it to wash it? Surely its ok if your like Kate Moss but what about 16 1/2 stone? I don't fancy a convertible motorhome yet.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washing*

Hi

I often give mine a quick once over of the white bits after any dirty journey. Bucket of soapy water, sponge and a gargen plant sprayer for a rinse.

The roof gets done every three months or so.

A big wash - as and when needed, but ideally when it id absolutely pouring with rain. Much quicker and easier.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

vardy said:


> I have sussed it!!!!! - Waited for a big rain and squirted fairy on it. Job nearly done. Bit of foam overkill - but what the heck!
> 
> Looks quite good. Except that my cousin says fairy is a de-greaser and dissolves things.
> 
> EEEEEeeeeek!!!! - If you see a Talbot coming your way with roof hanging on a thread, you'll know it's me.


I thought Fairy has salt in it and that does the damage 8O 
Use a shampoo and yes I do it in the rain (much to the amusement of my neighbours who think Im bonkers) Ray does the roof about once a year.
Parked on the flat he throws a bucket of soapy water up there and lets it soak then uses the mop it cleans it great.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Almost every time I wash the RV I clean the roof, using a proper RV roof cleaner. However, only managed one wash of the new RV so far and only went around the edges which were looking bad.

As to using a pressure washer of course is makes life much easier as you get a quicker and easier spread of water for rinsing. I cannot imagine anyone foolish enough to use the full force of a pressure washer directly on a motorhome!

Over the last three years I have come to the conclusion that roofs of RV's are probably far worse than European ones for containing dirt. With this in mind we are seeking planning permission for a car/RV port down the side of the house. That way I wont have to worry in the future.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Keep your eyes open in France and Italy for MH wash places. 

We've now found 2 Italian (CamperClub) sostas that have proper van washes with platform as well as several French commercial places with the same facilities.

The campsite at Augsberg ( Camping Lech) also has a van washing platform but it is in the same place as the MH service facilities so you have to have a thick skin to spend a couple of hours washing it all over !

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

robx5 said:


> What weight can a motorhome roof take if you walk on it to wash it? Surely its ok if your like Kate Moss but what about 16 1/2 stone? I don't fancy a convertible motorhome yet.


Hi
I've been on ours at over 20st, solid as a rock it was. I'm only 18.5st now so I can practically dodge rain drops. :lol:

Steve


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I've just been out in the rain doing mine for the 1st time. 

I don't like heights too much so kept low on my knees and held onto the fitted roof rack. Got more confident as the time past.

The hard bit for me was getting up the ladder on the rear with a bucket in 1 hand. Maybe I will post it through the roof light next time.

Looking good though now. 

A lot of my much seems to come from the foam protectors on the roof bars. Looks like the previous owner used the roofrack and they have become a bit damaged and bits of black foam keep coming off.

Better weather tomorrow for doing the rest and prepping the old converted campervan for ebay. MOT done on that one today so all systems go.


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

At least twice a year besides it gives me a excuse whilst on van roof to have a snout about at the neighbours gardens etc, one thing not to do when on van roof is to step back and admire what you have done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Swallow


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

its a leap year thing with mine. So its been done once in five years and that was as I redid the roof vent.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Roof Wash*

As per Les's comments.

I am shamed into it because my wife's workroom (spare bedroom) looks out onto the van roof.
So its probably about four times each year.

Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Roof Clean*

Reading back through the posts and seeing various substances sugested.

I am advised Kitchen Detergents "Fairy Liquid are no good because they contain salt. My favourite "Flash" kitchen cleaner is also a No No as are the various cream cleaners.
Also "T Cut" another cure all of mine is a definate never use substance.

Apparently GRP and assosiated plastics are porous and the domestic detergents bugger it up, the only stuff to use is that supplied to Boat owners where yuou have to clean then seal.
This results in two problems :-

No1. It took me a week to do my van all over and its hard work.

No2. The kit costs as I recall about £80.

Finished job looks good and should be much easier this year.

Steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Roof Clean*



pneumatician said:


> Reading back through the posts and seeing various substances sugested.
> 
> I am advised Kitchen Detergents "Fairy Liquid are no good because they contain salt. My favourite "Flash" kitchen cleaner is also a No No as are the various cream cleaners.
> Also "T Cut" another cure all of mine is a definate never use substance.
> ...


It makes a professional valet look good value for money.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

tude said:


> well folks ive been on top of my van today i was sick of those black streaks that worm them selves down the side of your van.well i can tell you it was b.....dy filthy.so how often do you do yours?


Hi Tude,

If this type of washdown was available in the UK I think I would clean it fairly regularly 8O










It was outside the campsite 'Camping Pradelongue' Luchon in the Pyrenees

Regards

Dean


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*roof access*

I don't know if it's any help or not, but I made up a little cushion plate for my ladder to make access a little less damaging on the van body. Here's some photo's of the gadget.

I made it from a couple of strips of steel fashioned into ladder hooks. These were rivetted onto a rigid plastic sheet. This was faced with two foam buffers made by slitting a short length of 22mm pipe insulation into two half moon sections. The cut out on the lower part allows my toes to poke through when climbing past the stand off pad to get on the roof.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: roof access*



eribiste said:


> I don't know if it's any help or not, but I made up a little cushion plate for my ladder to make access a little less damaging on the van body. Here's some photo's of the gadget.
> 
> I made it from a couple of strips of steel fashioned into ladder hooks. These were rivetted onto a rigid plastic sheet. This was faced with two foam buffers made by slitting a short length of 22mm pipe insulation into two half moon sections. The cut out on the lower part allows my toes to poke through when climbing past the stand off pad to get on the roof.


I would recommend large step ladders that do not rest on the van as they are considerably safer to use.


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Got up and done the roof on mine yesterday.

Started of with bathroom mousse from lidl,s (mentioned on here by somebody,many thanks) it really cut through the grime on the GRP, 
rinsed well off. Next i used Fenwicks caravan cleaner and finally i finished off with Bobby Dazzeler.

What a result, i keep going upstairs to look out the window at it.
Must have been the best clean its had for years.

Only wished i had taken a before and after photo.

pete


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Did ours yesterday. First time in the 2 years since we bought it. 

It certainly needed it.

Derek


----------

